# Can't access Device Manager



## plaxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello,

I have this little problem here with my Device Manager. When I click on the icon in Control Panel, it gives me this error:










I also tried to do this another way (through the System folder) but then it gave me this error:










So how do I fix this? I had a problem that didn't allow me to download anything but torrents for a long time so now I would like to check if all my drivers are up to date..

Thank you,
Martin


----------



## TechGeek2 (Nov 21, 2010)

See if you can access it by clicking start and in the search box type *devmgmt.msc > *Press enter*. 
*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

It sounds like you need help with cleaning out malware, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## plaxx (Dec 10, 2010)

It gives me this error:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Infections will do exactly that . . if you have been using torrents much the chance of an infection is pretty high


----------



## plaxx (Dec 10, 2010)

So.. what would be my best chance to clean out those infections? An anti-virus? which one?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Follow the advice in post #3


----------

